# Angeln am Achensee ??????????



## leuchtturm (3. Februar 2006)

Moin, 

ich denke über einen Urlaub mit Angeltagen am Achensee in Tirol nach. 

Kann mir jemand hierzu ein paar Infos geben? 

Ich habe den D - Bundesfischereischein. Brauche ich Sondergenehmigungen ? 
Welche Fische bietet der See ? 
Wo kann ich Karten bekommen? 
Sind Boote zu mieten ? 

Danke.


----------



## detlefb (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Achensee ??????????*

Moin Leuchtturm,

hier dürfte es erste Informationen geben:

http://www.tiscover.at/at/guide/5,d...at,season,at1,selectedEntry,sport/intern.html

Ich bin dort schon einige Male vorbei gefahren, sieht echt "lecker" aus


----------

